# PLANT ID: Polygonum spp.



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I have two species of _Polygonum_ whose names I would love to know. The first hails from western North Carolina (near Vance County). Google revealed the existence of over 20 _Polygonum_ species in the southeastern United States. Would anyone like to take a stab at this particular one? [smilie=l:

[IMG]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/2/8/1.jpg[/IMG]

The second species was collected in Brazil. It produces spade-shaped leaves.










My gratitude for your expertise. [smilie=w:


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

the second one is cool!! I can tell you it isn't spp. "sao paulo", but that is about it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The first one might be P. lapathifolium, while the second plant depends on where it what part of Brazil it was collected from.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey cS - I don't know the species, but I do know that Vance County isn't Western NC...if anything, it's North East Central NC..... You came to my county to come get it ???? Where was it found if I may ask?


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

*PLANT ID: Fissidens sp. (addendum)*



Piscesgirl said:


> I don't know the species, but I do know that Vance County isn't Western NC...if anything, it's North East Central NC..... You came to my county to come get it ???? Where was it found if I may ask?


I came to see you of course but you wouldn't come out from behind the shed. Every now and then, you would take a peak to see if I've left. I waved. You screamed. We both ran in opposite directions. :axe:

I went back to my records and found the name of the collection place: Lake Junaluska in Waynesville. Is that Vance County? I was in the area from my visit to the Biltmore Estate. The plant was found growing along the banks in the frigid November weather. Among those collected was this bryophyte whose genus I did not know until recently: _Fissidens_. An ugly little bugger but I have separation issues. Any idea as to its species name?









_Photo courtesy of lorba, www.greenchapter.com_



fishfry said:


> the second one is cool!! I can tell you it isn't spp. "sao paulo", but that is about it.


Do you have a picture of the 'Sao Paulo' variant? The one in the photo above is the first species of _Polygonum_ I've seen that produces spade-shaped leaves. However, the real gem is the first green one. It is absolutely stunning planted in groups. Definitely my favorite between the two. It isn't terribly fast growing nor is it slow either. A perfect candidate for a Dutch-inspired aquascape IMHO. I used to not hold native plants with much regards, but every plant in the hobby is "local" to someone somewhere right? [smilie=l:

[QUOTE=Raul-7]the second plant depends on where it what part of Brazil it was collected from.[/quote]
I'm afraid I can't narrow down its locale much further than that. My apologies. I was hoping that it was distinctive enough to ID. What are the species choices that you are suspecting it to be?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Nope, that Haywood County, several hours west of me. One would think it would be a cool weather plant, but it's doing fine for you? I stomped around the ponds where I board my horse, and nothing plant-wise was growing in the water.  I'm not brave enough to look for streams in the woods, someone might mistake me for a deer or a turkey and shoot me!


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

cS said:


> o you have a picture of the 'Sao Paulo' variant?


Here is the link to the picture on tonina-forest

http://tonina-forest.net/shop/images/0491.JPG


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that the first one is most likely _Polygonum hydropiperoides_ .


----------

